# Rule of thumb...knobs or pulls and placement?



## Kelly R. (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello fellow DIYers-

Is there a general rule of thumb when deciding to use kitchen knobs or pulls? I'd like to mix the two for interest but don't know if the pulls go on the upper cabinets and the knobs on the drawers or visa verse. Any suggestions would be of great help and appreciated.

Seems like I should know this since I sell builder's hardware for a living but suddenly I'm at a loss when it's my own new kitchen!

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Strictly a personal choice, but for older hands, pulls are sometimes easier. Mix/match works also.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I usually promote handles on doors, knobs on drawers. 
However, there is no right and wrong, just personal choice. Make sure to not oversize the hardware for your cabinets.


----------



## Kelly R. (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response all. I thought it might be a personal choice but just wanted some affirmation.

And yes, making sure pulls are proportionate is very important. Actually, I tell my clients that may not be visual people to cut out a piece of paper the length of width of the pull they are considering, tape it to the intended cabinet, drawer or appliance then take a few steps back for a look. It makes a big difference when you can see the size.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Question - Are you replacing knobs and handles on existing cabinets? Getting new cabinets?

If you're replacing knobs and handles on existing cabinets, and you differ from what exists, you'll need to plug holes.

As was said above, it's all personal preference. I prefer knobs on doors, centered with the line where the center panel and rail come together, handles on drawers centered. If you use a handle the doors, I like the bottom of the handle to line up with the line. On drawers, some people like them centered on a 6" drawer front, but 8" and 10" drawer fronts, the handle is only 3" down from the top, rather than 4" or 5", respectively, for them to be centered.


----------

